# Scrape/Scab on face? Help please!



## SammieStyles (Jan 18, 2013)

Boo's only been home for two weeks and she already might need to see a vet 
So, she's got this scrape/scab, right on the top of her snout. I think it's because she's constantly pushing and moving things around her cage. She might have scraped her nose while pushing something. I've heard it's not uncommon for this to happen to hedgies, but I'm still worried  
She's been eating and drinking fine, I haven't seen any blood, her stool is fine, nothing out of the ordinary. I've heard people say it heals on it's own, but I'm still so worried. Should I take her to the vet, or wait for it to "Heal on it's own"? 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Kalila18 (May 11, 2013)

I think you are safe to wait for it to heal on it's own. As long as it seems to healing fine, you shouldn't need to take your hedgie to the vet.


----------



## SammieStyles (Jan 18, 2013)

Alright, thank you 

Just an update, it fully healed now  I just worry so easily over everything XD


----------

